# Trying new things = wasted material



## mbroberg (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been in the shop most of the weekend trying out some new things and experimenting with different designs.  I have a trashcan full of mistakes to prove it.  But I really don't mind because I picked a tip up here (I wish I could remember who posted it) that is well worth posting again.

I don't use any of my good pen blanks to experiment with.  I have a supply of acrylic rod in three different diameters that I can destroy much less expensively.  I purchase it here.  As you branch out into the world of kit-less pen construction and making your own components on the lathe this material is great to experiment with.  You just need to turn it a little slower than normal to keep the heat down.

I pass this along just to let folks know that if you try new things you are going to ruin material.  That does not have to stop you from trying new things.  Just ruin less expensive material until you have your techniques and processes down.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike - George was the one who posted the source for the acrylic.

A word of caustion to those who work with this material.  It will melt faster than Lucite or PR.  So watch your heat when you play with this stuff.  The other great thing about the clear is you can see what is going on inside of the parts you are working with.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 11, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Mike - George was the one who posted the source for the acrylic.



I think you are right.  Texatdurango.  Thanks!


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 11, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Mike - George was the one who posted the source for the acrylic.
> 
> A word of caustion to those who work with this material.  It will melt faster than Lucite or PR.  So watch your heat when you play with this stuff.  The other great thing about the clear is you can see what is going on inside of the parts you are working with.



Mike,

    Does this mean this would be a good material to use to learn how ceblo drills/turns?

Jason


----------



## BSea (Mar 11, 2012)

I think part of the heat problem is that you used extruded rod.  I think the cast is supposed to work better.  It does cost more, but it's still cheap compared to even poly resin (which doesn't like threading very much).

I have some of the extruded rod, and while it will work, as you daid, you really have to watch the heat.  Next time I order, it'll be the cast rod.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 11, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Mike - George was the one who posted the source for the acrylic.
> ...


 
It will teach you to be more careful but the ceblo will still melt faster than the extruded acrylic rod.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 11, 2012)

BSea said:


> I think part of the heat problem is that you used extruded rod.  I think the cast is supposed to work better.  It does cost more, but it's still cheap compared to even poly resin (which doesn't like threading very much).
> 
> I have some of the extruded rod, and while it will work, as you daid, you really have to watch the heat.  Next time I order, it'll be the cast rod.



Cast is the best for any type of machining.  You can turn it, thread it, drill it a lot better than the extruded rods.  Callmakers exclusively use the cast for making Duck calls.

A good lubricant/coolant to use while working acrylics is automatic transmission fluid, or ATF.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

OnlineMetals.com also sells Delrin/Acetal rod -- which is cheap to practice

Black or Natural is what I pick up, in sizes that fit my collets 
Order Plastic Round Alloys Acetal, Acetal AF100 PTFE Fiber Filled, Acetal LF13 PTFE Powder Filled in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com


----------



## 691175002 (Mar 13, 2012)

Delrin/Acetal is a plastic designed for machining so it cuts very nicely and doesn't have any major melting problems.

Acrylic looks very nice though and is extremely cheap.


----------

